# Are there any bulldog researchers/lawyers out there?



## corndog (Aug 25, 2020)

I've been working on gathering documents for citizenship here and there over the last couple years. The hangups are a birth certificate in Italy, which I'm optimistic about, then a couple marriage/baptism documents from a semi-local church where I can't even get ahold of anyone. Getting a bit frustrated and haven't been able to dedicate the time needed for continuous follow up. Are there any well respected bulldogs out there that are known for just doing whatever it takes to get things done?


----------



## Eliora (Apr 20, 2020)

I can realy understand your frustration. No, there are none in Italy.
I could tel you summer holidays sort of last until mid September and how nothing, nothing gets done between mid may and mid September and that everything is painfully slow and gets held up time and time again and nobody answers emails and that without knowing somebody you may never get to see whoever holds those bits of paper you absolutly have a right to and need desperately. That is all true. Things are Italian in Italy. Not like anything you have experienced before and pretty much intolerable. Take heart only if you have massively deep pockets full of euros and plenty of time, a lot of time, much time to wait and a lot of patience and you can afford to not get what you want after all that anyway.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

A long shot. Find the site for your comune of birth if you have not already done so. It will have email addresses for the officials there, email them to see if they can put you in touch with someone to help you. As has been said answering emails is not big in Italy, but you may be lucky.


----------



## corndog (Aug 25, 2020)

Eliora said:


> I can realy understand your frustration. No, there are none in Italy.
> I could tel you summer holidays sort of last until mid September and how nothing, nothing gets done between mid may and mid September and that everything is painfully slow and gets held up time and time again and nobody answers emails and that without knowing somebody you may never get to see whoever holds those bits of paper you absolutly have a right to and need desperately. That is all true. Things are Italian in Italy. Not like anything you have experienced before and pretty much intolerable. Take heart only if you have massively deep pockets full of euros and plenty of time, a lot of time, much time to wait and a lot of patience and you can afford to not get what you want after all that anyway.


I started working on this at the end of 2019, which...we all know how things went after that. Pretty much the worst time to start researching. Your comments about mid-Sept give a dash of optimism, since it's so close. Starting to wonder if I could become a citizen of Portugal through residency sooner than I could get a birth certificate from Italy...


----------



## corndog (Aug 25, 2020)

GeordieBorn said:


> A long shot. Find the site for your comune of birth if you have not already done so. It will have email addresses for the officials there, email them to see if they can put you in touch with someone to help you. As has been said answering emails is not big in Italy, but you may be lucky.


Something funny, in researching the local commune, I found that one of the employees is actually a relative and we share the same last name. I couldn't get a hold of anyone by emailing through the commune, but I searched and messaged around and found someone that knows him and they gave me his number, and we've messaged a few times. It was very fun for me, but I can tell we don't share the same excitement. I've heard that the general perception is, when a relative messages you out of the blue, it's because they want money. And of course I don't want anything from them, except to meet someday and have dinner together.


----------



## Tucsonsteve (Mar 26, 2013)

corndog said:


> I've been working on gathering documents for citizenship here and there over the last couple years. The hangups are a birth certificate in Italy, which I'm optimistic about, then a couple marriage/baptism documents from a semi-local church where I can't even get ahold of anyone. Getting a bit frustrated and haven't been able to dedicate the time needed for continuous follow up. Are there any well respected bulldogs out there that are known for just doing whatever it takes to get things done?


I don’t think his is a bulldog’s approach, but Giovanni Montanti gets the job done (I think he uses a paisano approach that works well). He helped me get my son’s birth certificate from a commune when I couldn’t determine what the hold up was. Turned out, they told the consulate they needed some other document from me, which the consulate never relayed to me. Giovanni got them to issue the certificate on the assurance that I would send them the needed document. He’s got good reviews on various web sites like Reddit.





__





The best videos about Sicily






www.sicilyvideo.it






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## corndog (Aug 25, 2020)

Tucsonsteve said:


> I don’t think his is a bulldog’s approach, but Giovanni Montanti gets the job done (I think he uses a paisano approach that works well). He helped me get my son’s birth certificate from a commune when I couldn’t determine what the hold up was. Turned out, they told the consulate they needed some other document from me, which the consulate never relayed to me. Giovanni got them to issue the certificate on the assurance that I would send them the needed document. He’s got good reviews on various web sites like Reddit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting fellow/website, thank you!


----------



## corndog (Aug 25, 2020)

Tucsonsteve said:


> I don’t think his is a bulldog’s approach, but Giovanni Montanti gets the job done (I think he uses a paisano approach that works well). He helped me get my son’s birth certificate from a commune when I couldn’t determine what the hold up was. Turned out, they told the consulate they needed some other document from me, which the consulate never relayed to me. Giovanni got them to issue the certificate on the assurance that I would send them the needed document. He’s got good reviews on various web sites like Reddit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wanted to follow up on this. I can recommend Giovanni Montanti 100%. Was getting a bit frustrated and he helped acquire a key document in Italy. He also did a great job staying in touch, whereas two other places I've hired were virtually impossible to contact. Thanks again for making me aware of him.


----------

